# 482 Visa Amendment timeline



## Anust2712 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi,

I already hold a 482 TSS Visa due to Job role change my company has again filed a petition for amendment on 25th Jan 2019. Could anyone please let me know what is the processing timelines for 482 Visa amendment.

Thank you.


----------

